# Teehee=)



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Guess who has new toys






























Here's the list:
Air ride tech Manifold valves 
Air ride tech Digital Management w/ 2 Wireless remote controllers
Dot approved fittings
9port 5 gallon tank
x2 uvair aerosport bags
x2 uvair airhouse II bags w/ mk4 brackets
3/8th line and 1/8th line 
400cc viair compressor
smc water traps
150psi pressure switch
You guys have no idea how excited I am to go air!!!!! Wootwoot!!!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

geez eric, i didnt think you were actually gonna do it!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (silver saloon)*

Sick man, do it up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (silver saloon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver saloon* »_geez eric, i didnt think you were actually gonna do it!

Haha I do what I can


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

is it in yet..


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (Santi)*

Damn mkiv's 
I am so ready for something new. . . 
No offense my man.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_Damn mkiv's 
I am so ready for something new. . . 
No offense my man. 

Maby you should get outa the air fourms then lol

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_is it in yet.. 

I wish hopfuly with in a couple weeks!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_
I wish hopfuly with in a couple weeks!

nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (silver saloon)*

I didn't ask if it is in. 
I am not going anywhere.








I have an opinion


----------



## Loren Wallace (Oct 15, 2005)

jealous


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I didn't ask if it is in. 
I am not going anywhere.








I have an opinion









Haha your goofy n yea my bad Santi asked that.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

Oooo and I got a question for you guys! With 8mm spacers in the front and 15mm in the rear will I be able to clear my bags?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

Its not really about "clearing" the bag the way you would a coilover spring.
You have to position the bag above the tire at fully collapsed. unless you are running skinny tires and good clearance to put the bag behind the wheel.
Rears, dont see why you would have any problems...


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (Still Fantana)*

Well I will be running vmaxx fronts so what your saying is I have to have them cranked way up?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

not "way" up but it isnt as simple as cranking them down to the very last thread.
Since the bag inflates and bulks up taking up more room than a spring it requires the room so if you turn or anything you wont rub against it and pop it. (ask me how i know







)


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (Still Fantana)*

Ahh so it just takes a little fine tuning gotcha. N ouch sounds ruff


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Teehee=) (silver saloon)*

damn jumping the gun, I still haven't shipped the stuff out and you have a thread already.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (agoodlife)*

Haha yea I was pumped!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

wondering how i dont know of your car... were you at volksport or any local shows?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (MidwestDubMafia)*

Yup volksport and euro works=) It looked the same then as it does in the pic I posted. I cant wait to get my air in tho


----------



## CruZnVduBvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

m,ore pics


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (CruZnVduBvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CruZnVduBvr6* »_m,ore pics

Will do once its in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*

were you the kid with the 20th and DVD player in the deck, i remember 1 younger fella with aristos but i cant remember if it was black...


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Teehee=) (MidwestDubMafia)*

Yup thats me im only 17 lol


----------



## CruZnVduBvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Teehee=) (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_
Will do once its in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

cant wait http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Little sample of what the hatch will look like when were done....


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Looks better in real life trust me a shixxxty camera can ruin a good thing lol


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

are you gonna mount your valves in the spare wheel well?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

wheres the rest of your **** going?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea I was planin on mounting everything down there. Is that bad?


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

thats sick dude, its nice having a sick car being this young (18) but i can guarentee when we go to shows all them all ass people think mommy and daddy paid for our cars and were spoiled brats but thats not the case at all but whatever. hate on right


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

i think u should clean up all ur set-up and make it blend a bit more, raise the floor, hide ur amp..


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i think u should clean up all ur set-up and make it blend a bit more, raise the floor, hide ur amp.. 


I am raising the floor but I am worried about the amp getting to hot if
its under there?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_
I am raising the floor but I am worried about the amp getting to hot if
its under there?

ut'll be alright, just odnt put it next to the compressor. u cna always add a small fan underneath.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Just build a beauty plate for the amp on the side that covers the ends so the wiring is hidden and just the amp face it showing







it will be better than adding to the heat under the floor. 
IMO


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

I think it would be a good idea to down grade your stero system. Go w/ one sub and put it into a raised floor and mount your tank against your rear seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Or you could but your sub in the side wall.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright everythings in and its washed up Ill post pics tom.....


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

its tomorrow and i dont see pics eric..


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

K here they are they suck cuz the cam sucks but whatev the fenders arer at 23.5 in the front and 23 in the rear. Wont be happy till the front lips on the ground


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

thats mos def, not low enough... 
do u have anymore pics of the struts, and bags installed..


----------



## onceagaingli (Nov 18, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah go lower it would look great! but still looks nice as sits


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Is there anyway to get lower with the wheels I have now? Other than notch the frame?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_thats mos def, not low enough... 
do u have anymore pics of the struts, and bags installed..


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

i was lower than that on coils


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Is there anyway to get lower with the wheels I have now? Other than notch the frame?

did u chop the front sway yet? and trim the strut bushing? rears should be lower than that.. and if you do the 2 things i just mentioned it shud lower the fronts quite a bit more


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MidwestDubMafia)*

take the bump stops out in the rear


----------



## ericjohnston27 (Dec 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

it looks really clean no doubt man. but im at 23" even all around on v-maxx. i so wish i was 23" on air though... looks great though, super clean car


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

silly Q... but spacers? take them out.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yup front sway and sturt bushings are cut, bump stops are out. The rear is sitting on the tires so I dnt think thats gona go any lowwer with out takin out the spacers witch I dnt really wana do. N how are you at 23 in the front eric? I already on the frame?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ill take some pics on flat ground and see whatcha guys think too...


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_with out takin out the spacers witch I dnt really wana do.









Thats your main problem right there, its not the suspension that has to be tweaked, you need to get some smallers spacers!


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone know how low you can go with out notching the frame?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

i'm at about 21.75 before frame notch
Old School weitecs and skinny tires...


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

What size tire you runnin im a 225/40/18=(


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

205 40 on a 17x8
i was running a 225 40 on my LBs lol, no low w. those


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I know sooo sad I wana be low but I think I have to get new tires before to much changes. Has anyone ever run a 205/40 or like 215/35 on arristos?


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

I'm sure there has been someone.
Capita was running a pretty slender tire on the aristos he was rocking. Uhmm, durteeclean's wag has some 18s w. narrow tires on them...


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Im gona go crank the coils down n see what happens be back in a bit...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

Dont try to roll without checking your bag clearance, empty and FULL. I popped my bags after testing stuff to have that happen


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

you could try like a 215/40. otherwise i wouldnt waste money on tires for a stock wheel. 
just save up for somethin nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Does anyone think that these are preventing bag travel? 
























I had to have custom top mounts made in a day and this is what I got. Hope there not stoping anything cuz they were spendyyyy!=(


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

Nice nails








And those are def limiting you. But tires size is also playing a roll in your low


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

O yeah love to have my nails done lol nah that one of my girlfriends haha. N how thick is a normal plate? O btw I got it down almost a .5 inch in the front without rubbing!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

My plate, i mean just by eye balling that one, is about 1/2 the size of that one.
IF you want to go lower, i'd say bushing mod and frame notch.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

any updates eric? pics?


----------



## osteor10 (May 15, 2006)

*FV-QR*

man.... i wish my girlfriend cupped my bags like that


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*

well it looks like the coilovers arent threaded all the way down either....








that will definitely cause issues http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (osteor10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *osteor10* »_man.... i wish my girlfriend cupped my bags like that

Haha yea my bags get good treatment








New pic I was bord... O and dont mind the dirtyness


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

nice. did you take those spacers out yet?


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

and the rear bump stops http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (ryanmiller)*

The rear bump stops are out but the spacers arnt I dnt really wana take um out cuz then I have revese rake of doooooom! I think I just might wait till I can notch the frame


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

you know you can inflate the rear bags so you dont have that reverse rake


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

that top plate for ur bag is too big. u could've ordered some made of steel for cheap, way cheaper than what you proly paid for those aluminum ones, they are pretty though. 
and u can get 215/35s on aristos no problem. I've been running 35 series tires on all of my wheels and its no big deal. up to a 8.5" i ran 215/35s.


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*

^^^^^^^^^true story, Hey man sorry it took so long to post in here.
Comin together well lets see some finished hatch shots too!! And how is the lower quest coming. You know where to find help if needed locally


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

he needs to notch that frame too


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JB_1152* »_^^^^^^^^^true story, Hey man sorry it took so long to post in here.
Comin together well lets see some finished hatch shots too!! And how is the lower quest coming. You know where to find help if needed locally









Chea dude did you guys ever firgure how much it would be to get the frame notched?


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_
Chea dude did you guys ever firgure how much it would be to get the frame notched?

an hour of labor around there


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (JB_1152)*

dude i just saw your car for sale on craigslist. 
wtf


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (silver saloon)*

Haha yea it is just a feeler the only way I would sell it if I could get 16.5 so if someone whats to pay that they can have it


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

oh werd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Chea so how is the gathering goin homie?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok took the rear spacers out and Im still at 23in airride jedis come to my resue!


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

my guess is still the fender liners. that or those rear brackets are too big


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Ok when I air out its not sitting on the liners yet cuz as soon as I dump alittle air in it goes up. Do the UV Air house 2 bags just not go super low er what? Right now I have a top and bottom peice holding them in can I remove one?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

my guess is still those rear brackets. do you have pics of them?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

this is what im talking about. if mk4s are the same, then you could cut off the excess








anyone know?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

if u use those bags on mk4s u need to trim part of ur trailing arm also otherwise its gonna rub a hole on them.. and KABOOM 


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Ok when I air out its not sitting on the liners yet cuz as soon as I dump alittle air in it goes up. Do the UV Air house 2 bags just not go super low er what? Right now I have a top and bottom peice holding them in can I remove one?

Did you remove the bumpstop on your shocks??? if not, then thats ur problem right thur. 


_Modified by Santi at 11:44 AM 10-30-2008_


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

Air house 2 Bags go low for sure, you just need to uck ish up to get there. 
Get those bump stops out like Santi said and mabye get the wheel off and jack the axle up to see where you are hitting and where you need to trim, I wouldn't take out your rear fender liners b/c lots of electronics back there on the passenger side. And you don't want stuff kicked up into there from the tire/wheel


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (JB_1152)*

yeah, there is no need to take ur rear liners out like John said... i still have mine in, ur rear beam will hit ur frame before u need to take them out


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

im pretty sure the bumpstops are out


----------



## JB_1152 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

than jack up the car and take the wheel off and jack up the axle....slowly too


----------



## CruZnVduBvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (midwest dubin)*

not that low


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Okay so my readouts have been off for awhile now and just today I took the time to check the grounds and they are all good. What are some other reasons they could be reading wrong?


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

bad ethranet cable


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Anything else to look for this is driving me nuts!!!!!!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

i doubt it would be the cable, cus the cable transmits the reading, it wouldnt change it. The cable would either keep it on, or off. 
Its ur sending units going bad, or ur connections are bad, and how do u know they are off? what does the controller say an eror? what was the pressure before? what is it now?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I have areosports in the front and house 2 in the rear and I used to ride at 60/30 and now the same hight is 40/20 its so weird. I dont even know were to start? How would I go about testing the senders and what not?


_Modified by midwest dubin at 3:45 PM 11-18-2008_


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

are you sure you didnt just accidentally set a new ride height?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Yea and when the fronts are all the way up they read 60ish and it should be 100ish. Uhh I just played around with a bunch of stuff back there and I cant get it


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i know i'm late to the party but nice car you just need to get it lower. are you also using an autopilot setup?


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck Russell* »_i know i'm late to the party but nice car you just need to get it lower. are you also using an autopilot setup?

Nope airride tech







Thankyou and yes most deff not low enough


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

i've been talking to tony over at ridetech about the ridepro and the 8 valve manifold. how do you like it otherwise?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *midwest dubin* »_Yea and when the fronts are all the way up they read 60ish and it should be 100ish. Uhh I just played around with a bunch of stuff back there and I cant get it 

have u tried to contact Air Ride Tech and see what they say??? At this point i'm gonna say that the sending units have a problem, or there might be some debry inside throwing it off.


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

debris


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

How would I go about cleaning them? Uhhh I hate being this noob like. O well im only 17 I gots plenty of years to learn


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

take ur sending units off the valves, and then press the fill button so air can go out, and then just check the sending units to make sure they didnt go bad. 
Are you runnign a water trap? they might have gone bad due to moisture if u dont have a trap.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

No water traps are on the way. And bummer how much are they if there fried?


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

idk, u'd have to contact air ride tech since its the ones for their controller.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

I bet that theres just some water in there and its frozen cuz it just started going on when it got cold. I gona take um out tomarow night and bring them in the house and see what that does.


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

How did you mount the senders? You have to ground them to the chassis, best way would be to ground them to the negative battery terminal. If you dont itll cause a bunch of problems. And also ground your valves to the chassis or even the battery. Air Ride tech perfers the battery. I didnt ground mind to the battery and it caused a bunch of weird readings.


_Modified by agoodlife at 3:37 PM 11-19-2008_


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I think the grounds are good because they read right up untill it started getting cold =( Dam MN winter!


----------



## agoodlife (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

thats what i thought too but the folks over at air ride tech told me to ground the senders directly to the battery or its gonna have misreadings.


----------



## midwest dubin (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope grounded the valves and the senders to the battery and its still wrong uhhhh I hate today!!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (midwest dubin)*

Did you call Air ride tech? and did u check for dirt inside the sending units or valves?


----------

